# Can p45 be amended to hide last employers details?



## gerlarkin (29 Aug 2007)

Hi There,

After a very short time with my last employer we parted ways (not on the best terms), I do not want to include this Job on my CV. When i submit my P45 for my next job it will have my old employers name on it, is there any way this can be removed from it, or is there another form that can be given instead to my new employer?

Any help would be very appreciated, thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2007)

Yes. You can ask the Revenue directly for a statement of earnings and tax paid to date. You don't need to use a P45

Brendan


----------



## Towger (29 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> Yes. You can ask the Revenue directly for a statement of earnings and tax paid to date. You don't need to use a P45
> 
> Brendan



AFAIK the P45 has to be sent directly into Revenue for them to issue the Tax Cert


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Aug 2007)

Towger said:


> AFAIK the P45 has to be sent directly into Revenue for them to issue the Tax Cert



Yes. The point is that you can do this yourself.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

I thought that there used to be an option of returning the _P45 _to _Revenue _to get certain details removed before handing it to a new employer? But maybe I misunderstood...


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I thought that there used to be an option of returning the _P45 _to _Revenue _to get certain details removed before handing it to a new employer? But maybe I misunderstood...



The only reason a P45 is handed to a new employer in the first instance is for them to forward it to Revenue along with a Form 12a application for a cert of tax credits for the employee. The employee can bypass this process if they wish by forwarding the P45 directly to Revenue, preferably with a completed Form 12a.


----------



## Flax (29 Aug 2007)

Also, generally the accounts person and the person who interviewed you are two different people, so you could just give the P45 directly to the accounts person...


----------



## MsGinger (29 Aug 2007)

Parts 2/3/4 of the P45 (i.e. the bits the employee gets & parts 2/3 go to the new employer) does not include the employer name, only the PAYE number.

I suppose the thing that would show on the P45 though is the start and end date, which might raise some questions.  To be honest it has never been a problem for our company as the job has been offered & accepted by the time the P45 is handed in.


----------



## gerlarkin (29 Aug 2007)

MsGinger said:


> Parts 2/3/4 of the P45 (i.e. the bits the employee gets & parts 2/3 go to the new employer) does not include the employer name, only the PAYE number.
> 
> I suppose the thing that would show on the P45 though is the start and end date, which might raise some questions.  To be honest it has never been a problem for our company as the job has been offered & accepted by the time the P45 is handed in.



ive thought about just handing in after the interview and have accepted the job, but i feel it may raise some questions as to why i didnt mention this job in the interview or cv.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Aug 2007)

gerlarkin said:


> ive thought about just handing in after the interview and have accepted the job, but i feel it may raise some questions as to why i didnt mention this job in the interview or cv.



Did you bother reading the above posts?


----------



## Headachecity (29 Aug 2007)

Your p45 goes to the Payroll dept so stop worrying!. You know that you are entitled to send your P45 into revenue yourself with your new employers register number etc along with your form 12a and they will issue you with a new tax credits certificate and one to your employer. In relation to your P60 though in Jan 2008, your new employer will need your P45 to key in your earnings to date in your previous employment and your p60 will show your earnings in THIS employment and previous employment seperatly.
Don't be worrying, you have got the job and should anyone ask, which I doubt they will, say you temped for a few weeks while awaiting a perm position!.


----------



## gerlarkin (29 Aug 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> Did you bother reading the above posts?



I did thanks i was responding to the post by mcginger, no need to be sarcy, ive just been made unemployed and was worried about the implications of it. I appreciate all the helpful comments posted.


----------



## gerlarkin (29 Aug 2007)

Headachecity said:


> Your p45 goes to the Payroll dept so stop worrying!. You know that you are entitled to send your P45 into revenue yourself with your new employers register number etc along with your form 12a and they will issue you with a new tax credits certificate and one to your employer. In relation to your P60 though in Jan 2008, your new employer will need your P45 to key in your earnings to date in your previous employment and your p60 will show your earnings in THIS employment and previous employment seperatly.
> Don't be worrying, you have got the job and should anyone ask, which I doubt they will, say you temped for a few weeks while awaiting a perm position!.



Thanks very much for the advice! Its put my mind at ease!


----------



## Joe1234 (30 Aug 2007)

ubiquitous said:


> The only reason a P45 is handed to a new employer in the first instance is for them to forward it to Revenue along with a Form 12a application for a cert of tax credits for the employee. The employee can bypass this process if they wish by forwarding the P45 directly to Revenue, preferably with a completed Form 12a.



If you have a P45 issued in the current year, why do you need to also send a 12A?


----------

